# Lisa Banks, CPC



## LISA0123 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lisa Banks-Davison, CPC
1424 Via Arbolitos
 Santa Maria, CA  93458
805-925-8018



Objective
I am seeking a position where I may apply my skills and work with others.  I am a team player and will work to the best of my abilities towards the goals of your business.

Education
American Academy of Professional Coders
	Certified 1999
Fresno City College, Fresno, CA
	Furthering education, applied for Dental Hygiene program
Allan Hancock College, Santa Maria, CA
	AA in Liberal Arts, including Anatomy, Physiology and Medical Terminology
Santa Maria High School, Santa Maria, CA
	Graduated 1989

Relevant Experience
Central Coast Orthopedic/Santa Rosa Associates
Billing Clerk- December 3, 2007-Present
I key in all fee tickets daily for Dr. Castello, Dr. Blackburn, Dr. Spoo and Dr. Kasper.  If the physician has marked the fee ticket incorrectly I am a safety net to making sure the fee ticket is keyed in correctly to avoid a denial.  I balance the charges that I have keyed in for the day.  Run a day sheet for each physician which I have keyed in charges for and balance the fee tickets with a 10-key ran tape.  I work Dr. Spoo and Dr. Kasper's accounts receivable on a weekly basis and handle what each outstanding account may need.  I have divided the alphabet into four sections and work the accounts based on the patient's last name every Monday of each week.  The accounts receivable reports may consist of rebilling insurances, calling insurances and calling patients and requesting payments for outstanding balances.  If patients do not respond to their bills in a timely fashion I give request to Dr. Spoo and Dr. Kasper for their approval to send the account to and outside collections company.  I run claim forms and pull explanation of benefits when needed to attach to claim forms for initial billing or rebilling of claims.  I work “no-pay” explanation of benefits, which may consist of:  patient no longer has insurance, the insurance is requesting information from the provider or the member, etc. (Insurance denials are tricky and each is handled a little different.  I am very knowledgeable in correcting and working the denials.)  I write appeals to insurance companies if a “no-pay” denial is received and I know the denial is incorrect and am successful in getting payment on denied procedures.  I notify reception of outstanding balances for patients who are coming into the office for an appointment and reception collects the balance. I have access to the Marian Medical Center program to obtain correct patient demographics if our computer system has incorrect information.  I send statements to patients when necessary and make payment arrangements with patients when needed.  I answer all billing and coding questions for the Santa Maria physicians.  I work closely with my co-workers if they have billing related questions.  I have access to add new insurances in our Medinformatix program. I learned very quickly how to manage our computer program.  I post patient payments to appropriate line items in patient accounts and take payments over the phone. I process credit card payments.  When requested to by our physicians, practice manager or co-workers to discuss billing issues with our patients, I always respond immediately and professionally.  I am privy to all business machines. I travel to the San Luis Obispo billing office on Thursday's to obtain insurance/billing information that may not be available to me in Santa Maria and also act as a liaison between each office.  I have organized my position at the Santa Maria office and made it very effective.  


Specialized Billing Services, Santa Maria, CA
Billing Clerk/Coder-October 27, 1997-November  22, 2007
This business specializes in billing for Anesthesiologists.  I handled all CPT-30 and ICD-9 coding for all the Anesthesiologists.  I priced and coded each chart that came in, which total about 200 a day.  I stayed abreast of all current coding issues and changes.  I handled all problems from insurance companies that were coding related.  I did check reviews, which consisted of insurance companies overpaying and underpaying claims.  These reviews at times had to be trouble shot, each one required different avenues to solve the problem.  I was knowledgeable with all of our insurance contracts and was able to decipher whether a claim was paid correctly or incorrectly.  I also priced and coded for a pain management physician, which consisted of about 200 patients a month.  I corresponded with insurance companies, other offices, hospitals, physicians and assisted patients with billing questions.  I picked up the mail daily from the Post Office and distributed accordingly.  I made deposits and took them to the bank.  I worked at the front desk of our office so I handled all patient contact.  I took payments and helped with any insurance questions or problems they may have had.  I was responsible for collecting payment in full prior to surgery on all patients who were having cosmetic procedures.  When new Anesthesiologists joined our billing company I would do all the credentialing for every contracted insurance company.  I worked daily with a computer and learned quickly how to use our billing program, which was created specifically to fit the needs of billing anesthesia.  I helped others when they need it and was trained to do every job in the office.  I worked very closely with my office managers and when I was asked to do something I always followed through.  I met monthly deadlines which were required for our business and communicated and worked well with my co-workers.  I took and made calls to our Anesthesiologist and handle their request. I was crossed trained to do all of the jobs in the office, except those that were confidential business.  I covered for my office manager/owner when she was on vacation.





Management Services Organization, Santa Maria, CA
Medical Records Supervisor, Accounts Receivable, Coding and Reception-January 16, 1995-October 19, 1997
Supervising employees, implementing new systems, communicating well with other supervisors and directors, communicating directly with physicians and administration, ordering supplies, evaluating employees, interviewing potential employees, in charge of medical records, opening and distributing mail, dealing with daily mishaps and fixing them, creating memos and letters, attending nursing meetings and speaking when necessary.  Overall, I ran the medical record department under my director.  I was promoted to the position of Medical Records Supervisor with no experience and accepted the job with good changes in mind.
I worked for Dr.'s Mize, Juretic and Clay.  I began working as a medical receptionist handling multiple phone lines, making appointments, scheduling appointments for special procedures outside the office, making new charts, calling in prescription refills, filing, entering demographics into the computer, handling billing questions, collected co pays and payments, certifying out-patient procedures, put patients in rooms when necessary and doing whatever the physicians asked.  I was promoted to accounts receivable for the same physicians.  I coded, posted and balanced charges daily, balanced petty cash drawer, handled aging reports for all three doctors, did work comp billing, sent out work comp reports to the insurance company, sent past due notices, made collection calls and payment arrangements, attended billing meetings, opened and distributed mail, ran insurance claims and distributed properly, did hospital and nursing home billing daily and covered for my supervisor when she was gone.  I also filled in at other physicians offices which were a part of the Marian Hancock Clinic, prior to moving to the one central location on Palisades.


----------



## brettdennis (May 20, 2009)

*Coding Position in La*

Hello Lisa, 

        Would you be interested in a experienced coding or coding manager position in the LA Metro area ? 

Brett Dennis, 630 757 1222
brettd@tuckerfisk.com


----------



## lupita70 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking for Coding Data Analyst in Valencia, CA $25-31hr must be CPC with E/M coding auditing experience.


----------

